# Have experience



## Lorrainbow (Sep 22, 2012)

I have over 35 years in the medical field-occupational therapy assistant,health unit coordinator,medical receptionist,scheduler,referral clerk,registration coordinator and more.So I take the medical coding course on line through the AAPC and pass the exam
the first time.I was told I might be able to get my A removed because of all my experience
but that has not happened or do I need to look into this further?I have not been able
to find a mentorship or internship in my area(St Cloud,MN).Talk about frustrating!Any
suggestions out there?Thank you to anyone that can help.
Lorraine Lukes Heckman
CPC-A


----------



## tintueliza (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Lorrain if you have 2 years experience in coding, then please get your experience certificate and sent it accross to AAPC. You will have A removed from AAPC


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 24, 2012)

These are the requirements for removal of the A, this information comes from the AAPC website under Certification.  Your best bet with this type of question is to contact AAPC directly.  The staff can tell you what you need to do and what the requirements are.

*Requirements for Removal of Apprentice Designation:*
To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template. 
*OR* 
Submit proof showing *completion* of at least 80 contact hours of coding education AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. 
Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating the 80 contact hour course has been completed, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or a school transcript. 
Once ALL apprentice removal requirements have been met, you may submit them via fax, mail, or scanned email. _Please allow 2-4 weeks for processing._
*Employers can only verify time spent coding with their organization.


----------



## vchilton (Nov 19, 2019)

To what fax # should the letters be sent to?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Pathos (Nov 20, 2019)

vchilton said:


> To what fax # should the letters be sent to?  Thank you so much!



I didn't see a fax number to AAPC, but you could try and give AAPC Customer Service a call?

https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx


----------



## tcpie99 (Nov 21, 2019)

You can e-mail removal documents to: apprenticeremovals@aapc.com


----------

